# Rodentistry at its finest! (Rat kisses/grooming)



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

For new rat owners, you may notice your rat trying to clean your teeth when you go in for some kisses.....this is commonly called "Rodentistry" , lol

I was tryin to snap a photo of my old girl (about 2 yrs old ) on my shoulder, but she started pushing my lips down!! U can see her tiny finger pulling on my lip!! Ouch !! Anyways I snapped a pic while she was at it .... She cracks me up. Love my little fattie.

View attachment 100609


The expression on her face in these pictures was priceless !!! Like "success !! Mom isn't pushing me away!!!"





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes, Poppy does this as well. If I just ate something yummy she smells it on my lips and scratches my lips until I open up. Then she shoves her whole face down my throat comin out soppin wet b/c I made her.


----------



## stashthegoods (Dec 6, 2013)

lol thats why my romeo got his name! the ratties are probably just mad we didnt share our dinner


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm super jealous I haven't been invited into the rodentistry club yet


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's almost second nature when a rat starts sniffing my face to open my mouth before they do the honors. There's nothing fun about a rat tryin to run off with your lip ring, lip attached, either. 

Maybe they haven't realized you have teeth? My rats had to investigate eyes ears nose and mouth before being completely relaxed. Or, maybe you have found a way to meet the well-kept rat mystical standard. My rats always fuss about me, I'm sure I'm poorly groomed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

I've never ever been rodenticized by a rat before. And I know they know I have teeth because i'm smiling at them all the time! What gives...
The closest i've gotten was getting my eyelashes briefly groomed.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Some rats do and some don't! My girls are 50/50... It's the weirdest thing! I'm almost 100% positive that my younger girl chip would climb in there if she could, to get a better angle! She sticks her muzzle in my ear and my nose too... 
Scarlet ( my fat girl above ) will groom my head and pull at my hair LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

My first two ratties were not rodentists at all. But my current 2 are fanatical about it. As well as thrying to mine for gold in one nostril or the other. p)


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

Cady is always uber concerned with what I had for dinner. Ivy, on the other hand, likes to groom my eyelashes. I don't really let her anymore though because she likes to nip at my eyelids.


----------



## stashthegoods (Dec 6, 2013)

id be hesastant to get my eyelashes groom, mascara probably shoundt be on a rats menu lol


----------



## stashthegoods (Dec 6, 2013)

id be hesitant to get my eyelashes groom, mascara probably shoundt be on a rats menu lol


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

My rats lov to chew on nails ... Especially artificial ones haha ... They'd eat mascara too I'm sure !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

